# Game #16: Los Angeles Lakers (14-1) @ Indiana Pacers (6-10) [12/2]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We can finally enjoy a 4pm game without TAPE DELAYS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a blowout.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

_should be_

Probably be alot closer than it should be. Lakers by 9.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

well the Pacers did beat the Celtics handily because Granger was able to contend with Pierce. 

We gotta beware of the pick and pop with Murphy. and them pushing the ball with Ford. 

We go inside to Bynum and Gasol, Kobe is always keen to step up on the road I also see a 9-10pt win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rasho is still in the league? I did not know that.

Lakers should win.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

pacers is one of those teams who does suprinsingly well against very good teams.



lakers win by 16


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea on how the Pacers look in a game. Here's hoping we put together a mini win streak on this mini road trip.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker's by 15, Granger goes off for 30.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't forget that the game is in an hour.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lets do it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Lets do it!


Haven't seen you post here in a while...hope to see you posting some more again.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no pregame show huh? makes sense, since it's 3:30.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Slow start; not surprising to see TJ Ford blow by to the rim. Bynum playing well - should've made that dunk on the alley-oop from Kobe, though. I don't like that Kobe's already taken two three-pointers. He's 1/4 to start. I want to see some plays set up to get Radmanovic some good looks as he's been shooting very well as of late.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Rasho ****ing Nesterovic is 4/4 for 8 points. What the ****?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

30-28 Lakers after one. Defense (again) could be better, and I think it will be as the game progresses. Seems like the trend lately has been to score easily, but not play defense until the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick move by Bynum with the dunk, spinning right around Rasho. Unfortunately, Rasho is now 6/6 for 12 points.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This Pacers team is not very good. We need to stop playing so tight on them and force them to make a few jump shots. They're getting an embarrassing amount of layups in this first half.

Come on guys, let's pick it up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So I guess the whole defense thing was a fluke. What the hell are they doing out there tonight...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't understand this. What the **** are they ****ing doing ?!"#!"=$E"! 

I'm not waking up for anymore of these ****ing games until they start playing some defense. It's like watching the Warriors for ****'s sake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Kobe taking it to the hoop - he needs to do more of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the pass to himself!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe putting on a show in Conseco! 22,000 points, and what a way to do it!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

dang was that like 8 in a row by kobe?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe putting on a show in Conseco! 22,000 points, and what a way to do it!


Damn...nice cross over...wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So outside of our defense, we played pretty damn well. Time to step it up. I have a feeling this will be the blowout quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I hope you're right although it's not looking like that so far... :/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess the Lakers have completely forgotten how to play defense tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our derfensive effort is a freaking joke. terrible. not competing at all. please don;t anyone sell me we are better than the celtics just yet because our defense is garbage. Drew is offering no resistance at all in the paint tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why aren't we going to Bynum more? Nobody on Indiana can guard him. And maybe it's time to start making some free throws?

And Jazzy, I don't think anyone thinks our defense is better than the Celtics right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That run came out of ****ing nowhere. Wow. 17-0 just like THAT!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

we play some defense for like a minute and a half and look what happens!! 15 point lead! Christ! Isnt it obvious what this team needs to focus on??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ariza and Bynum took over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF is Farmar doing right now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, our offense is completely out of sync all of a sudden.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And they're back!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Wow, our offense is completely out of sync all of a sudden.


Farmar and Lamar with a couple quick turnovers off of bad passes will do that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

After tonight we need to blow up our point guards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All game, it was our offense that was playing great and our defense playing like ****...and now our offense looks absolutely terrible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with a bad brick, then gets blocked. What the hell is wrong with our guards tonight..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Radman should have not come in. Ariza should have stayed out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a shot by Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Radman should have not come in. Ariza should have stayed out there.


I agree. But I guess Phil saw that the 2nd unit started playing bad in general so he just took them all out. Hopefully Ariza is back in after the timeout.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum should be on the floor right now. Ariza is back, but our other best defender should be out there as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want Bynum back in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Give up 3 ****ing rebounds because Phil yanked Bynum out... What the flying ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Of course Granger nails a shot wide open.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another offensive round... Wow..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Holy ****, what a block by Ariza! My God!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

does Ariza want to start? He's playing like he has a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Holy ****, what a block by Ariza! My God!


Thank god he's at least playing defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What's been going on with Kobe and him being terrible at 3's this year? He's shooting about 25% from that range so far in the season - needs to work on that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

18 offensive rebounds for Indiana...8 for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible defense. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unbelievable collapse...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum should be out there right now. We have a size advantage inside with Gaosol and Bynum.. And yet we are settling for jumpers? Even Gasol is shooting jumpers right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch shot by Kobe. Wow.. Pressure shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe comes through with a HUGE shot to re-take the lead.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe that **** up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please, for the love of God, play some defense now!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

win or lose this is a reality check for the lakers.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh no Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure what happened there, but ****, Kobe missed...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Doh, flat shot by Kobe.. Giving the Pacers a chance at winning.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If this team really believes they are a better defensive team, they will step it the **** up right here and walk away with a win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Not sure what happened there, but ****, Kobe missed...


Yeah, not a very good shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally Bynum is in, may be to late.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh My God. We just lost.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MURPHY AT THE BUZZER!!!

Oh man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pathetic.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG Pacers winn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The crap *** Pacers have wins against the Celtics and the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe we just lost to the ****ing Indiana Pacers. 

:sigh:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Pathetic effort on defense tonight. Farmar should be forced to run 10 miles after singlehandedly turning a 15 point lead into ashes. ****!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What a ****ing complete piece of ****. Troy ****ing Murphy ???? WTF??


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers didn't deserve to win this game. We gave them too many second shots, and lost the battle on the glass. 

Tough loss though. Lakers will prevail.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This teams was up 104-88 and then all of a sudden the bench quickly gives up a 10-0 run. They had a chance to crush the Pacers and let them back in the game. Bad loss because they were in control for most of the game. This team needs some tough guys coming off the bench, too many softies.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sitting here still stunned...I'm not sure I've comprehended how that game finished...

The Pacers now have wins over the Celtics and Lakers...how?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Our starters did a pathetic job tonight defending the three point line. Kobe, Fisher, and Vlad did virtually nothing defensively tonight. They let the pacers shoot wide open three's. Only when Ariza came in did we see any type of defending around the three point line. 

Then the shot selection... When our big's are shooting better than 50 percent, why neglect them? Pau had a great spot more than a handful of times in the post and instead we chuck up a jumper instead of finding him. Same for Bynum.. We tried to win this game by forgetting the simple rule of playing the inside out.

And Phil Jackson yanking Bynum out cost this team in the end. When we gave up what 5-6 offensive rebounds in the final moments of the game because Gasol is to soft to box out physical players, Phil should have recognized this issue and put Bynum out there immediately. Instead, Bynum doesn't see playing time until it's practically to late.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

freacking pathetic effort on the defensive end and our 2 bigs played buttery soft tonight. 

Bynum and gasol should be embarrased to lose a game like that getting pounded on the boards by a small team with no post game. 

Terrible absolutely terrible. Andrew's shot blocking has slipped the last couple games and gasol just didn't compete on defense at all. 

Terrible terrible lost to a team we should beat easy giving up a 15 pt 4th quarter lead to that team you gotta be kidding me. 

we are not championship defense ready we're too careless with the ball offensively which leads to easy basket for opponenet's I see a pattern developing teams with jump shooting bigs give us alot of trouble. The Pacers spread us out. 

We let granger work us over when he had a bad night shooting we let Rasho get off Murphy I'm sick about this ****ing game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I'm sitting here still stunned...I'm not sure I've comprehended how that game finished...
> 
> The Pacers now have wins over the Celtics and Lakers...how?!


being over confident.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only positive from this game that I can think of at the moment is that maybe now the team will wake the **** up and get back to playing defense like they did at the start of the season...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Even the sun shines on a dogs *** some days..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Even the sun shines on a dogs *** some days..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I see no positives. No whatsoever. The only thing that's missing now is for us to start dropping games left and right. Indiana freaking Pacers, I can't believe this. The 10-0 run by them to start the 4th is the precise reason why Farmar should not start. He plays with his head up his *** on the road. I'm so pissed off I don't think I'm going to be able to go to sleep...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> freacking pathetic effort on the defensive end and our 2 bigs played buttery soft tonight.
> 
> Bynum and gasol should be embarrased to lose a game like that getting pounded on the boards by a small team with no post game.
> 
> ...


I disagree with pining this on the bigs. Gasol played the same level of soft he always has. Bynum started out slow on defense, in the second half during that third quarter run was eating up the rebounds. The majority of his rebounds came in the third quarter, it's Phil who should have made the choice to keep Bynum over Gasol, or Bench Odom. 

The biggest defensive whole tonight by far came from the fact that Kobe, Vlad and Fisher didn't play a lick of team defense and consistently got burned by there men all game long. They should be embarrassed that a bunch of scrubs (except for Granger) burned them.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this was dreadful I rather got beat down than lose like that.

Pacers suck and really didn't play that well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I disagree with pining this on the bigs. Gasol played the same level of soft he always has. Bynum started out slow on defense, in the second half during that third quarter run was eating up the rebounds. The majority of his rebounds came in the third quarter, it's Phil who should have made the choice to keep Bynum over Gasol, or Bench Odom.
> 
> The biggest defensive whole tonight by far came from the fact that Kobe, Vlad and Fisher didn't play a lick of team defense and consistently got burned by there men all game long. They should be embarrassed that a bunch of scrubs (except for Granger) burned them.


I agree about Vlad Kobe and Fisher but come on man our bigs got pounded on the boards including Bynum and they gave up a big game to sorry *** Rasho Nesterovic thats pathetic. 

And all the damn layups including the tip in. 

I agree about PJ pulling Bynum stupid *** move considering Odom wasn;t doing any thing on either end.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

does anybody now feel that we should go back to that matchup zone we played at the beginning of the season? We just don't no what the **** we are doing in Man-to-man defense. I've been saying this for about a week now: Phil does not know **** about man-to-man D and needs to go back to the zone!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I disagree with pining this on the bigs. Gasol played the same level of soft he always has. Bynum started out slow on defense, in the second half during that third quarter run was eating up the rebounds. The majority of his rebounds came in the third quarter, it's Phil who should have made the choice to keep Bynum over Gasol, or Bench Odom.
> 
> The biggest defensive whole tonight by far came from the fact that Kobe, Vlad and Fisher didn't play a lick of team defense and consistently got burned by there men all game long. They should be embarrassed that a bunch of scrubs (except for Granger) burned them.


You usually have dead on points, but I'm going to have to side with jazzy1 on this one. The entire team (outside of maybe Ariza) played attrocious defense. Starting with our frontcourt all the way down to our backcourt. You don't give up that many rebounds and not be blamed for playing poor defensively. I hope Phil gives them an earfull on their supposed defensive mindset because I don't think I can handle another game like this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man 14 feet of big guys blocked 1 damn shot man thats unacceptable.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's time that Trevor starts because our first unit defense suffers without him. Now back when they played the zone (god that was a long time ago) Vlade had good position to do stuff on D........Why are we not playing the zone that we played in the beginning of the year? I'm going to keep on asking this until the lLakers hold somebody under 92 points.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

LMAO this team D is soo bad... The Lakers deserved to lose to those scrubs tonight


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I also don't think Kobe nor Vlad or Ariza late had a clue where their man was. Kobe allowed Daniels and Rush to move off the ball for easy buckets simply because he wasn't paying attention to them. 

And Fisher, his lack of quickness is telling combine that with Farmar's mental erros and its a weakness we need to tighten up at pg.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I did not watch a second of this game, and I am glad I didn't.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Antoher thing to point out. Why the **** didn't Kobe shot every time down the court when they came back to a close game? I realize a lot of fans were wanting to see him pass more in the clutch because you can stop our offense much easily if Kobe is the one taking all the shots when the going gets tough, but did you see what happened tonight? He was driving and kicking the entire time in the 4th (outside of that 3 pointer, the shot for the lead and the missed jumper if I'm not mistaken). Open shots by Radman, Odom, Fish and Gasol... and for what? To build character? What will they possibly take away from this game other than the thought that they couldn't deliver when he trusted them in the most important part of the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> I think it's time that Trevor starts because our first unit defense suffers without him. Now back when they played the zone (god that was a long time ago) Vlade had good position to do stuff on D........Why are we not playing the zone that we played in the beginning of the year? I'm going to keep on asking this until the lLakers hold somebody under 92 points.


Yeah the zone has disappeared I see us trying it but its broken down for the most part. 

our bigs aren't blocking shots like they need to be. Gasol its like has abadoned the idea of shot blocking now that drew is back. Its like he's said okay Drew can contest all the shots. 

Our perimeter players just aren;t guarding right now particularly Vlad and Fisher. I have no idea what they are doing out there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cris said:


> I did not watch a second of this game, and I am glad I didn't.


yeah you lucked out not seeing this crap. 

I fee like this loss will lead us into a loss tomorrow night on a back to back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gave up 48 points to Daniels and Granger on 14-42 shooting that tells me that despite shooting terribly they just outhustled Kobe and Vlad to get buckets not because they were hitting on all cylinders.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gave up 48 points to Daniels and Granger on 14-42 shooting that tells me that despite shooting terribly they just outhustled Kobe and Vlad to get buckets not because they were hitting on all cylinders.


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

I LOVE THIS GAME!:yay:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> yeah you lucked out not seeing this crap.
> 
> I fee like this loss will lead us into a loss tomorrow night on a back to back.


LOL I hope not... if so we are as weak as we were last season for sure... If we lose to 2 ****ty Eastern conference teams after being Home for so long... We do not deserve to have home court of any kind..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I hope Phil gives them an earfull on their supposed defensive mindset because I don't think I can handle another game like this.


thats not going to do ****. Phil can gripe about their effort but they are not going to do **** on Defense unless they have a plan. Fo the past 10 games the Lakers look completely confused and disoriented on defense - you have either 2 or more people rushing to one guy or nobody rotates at all. The Lakers had a plan (scheme); used the plan; the plan worked; and then they stop and presto - back to 2006-2007 season defense. I mean if phil can't come up with a plan then hes has to hire an assistant or listen to an assistant that can. That's exactly what Doc Rivers dd and look what happen......


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

This game was an epic fail. I hope they learned that they can't just show up on the ****ing court and watch the scoreboard rise in their favor. You have to hold teams to low percentages and not turn their freakin' rock over.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> thats not going to do ****. Phil can gripe about their effort but they are not going to do **** on Defense unless they have a plan. Fo the past 10 games the Lakers look completely confused and disoriented on defense - you have either 2 or more people rushing to one guy or nobody rotates at all. The Lakers had a plan (scheme); used the plan; the plan worked; and then they stop and presto - back to 2006-2007 season defense. I mean if phil can't come up with a plan then hes has to hire an assistant or listen to an assistant that can. That's exactly what Doc Rivers dd and look what happen......


Its the players not a theory or a plan by a coach. 

we got too many players concern with offense. Bynum said to start the season he wanted to average 20-10 as if that was important. Gasol is an offensive player as is all of our bench players besides Ariza. 

so you have Kobe, Ariza and Drew when not resting on defense, capable of playing quality defense. 

everyone else is offensive minded and we push tempo and score quickly and make the game too free flowing. 

To play great defense you gotta shorten the game play slower offensively and sprint back on defense and play with physicality and with limited gambling for steals. 

we don't do that.


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Its the players not a theory or a plan by a coach.
> 
> we got too many players concern with offense. Bynum said to start the season he wanted to average 20-10 as if that was important. Gasol is an offensive player as is all of our bench players besides Ariza.
> 
> ...



Very true. This team has no identity right now. The goal originally was to be a defensive team, but that's awfuly hard to do when you're forcing a high tempo game and gambling for steals.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Laker Magic said:


> Very true. This team has no identity right now. The goal originally was to be a defensive team, but that's awfuly hard to do when you're forcing a high tempo game and gambling for steals.


yep. 

I think we're still a great team but the jury is out as to whether we have enough still to take the Celtics out. This Pacers team blew them out. But we gave up a ridiculous amount of points.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> yeah you lucked out not seeing this crap.
> 
> I fee like this loss will lead us into a loss tomorrow night on a back to back.


I actually think we're going to win tomorrow. We will struggle at times against teams with quick PGs (Det = Iverson, Indy = Ford) and teams that shoot well from the outside and have bigs that can shoot (Det = Iverson, Prince and Wallace, Indy = Granger, Murphy, Rasho).

Andre Miller is slow as molasses, Iguodala cannot be counted on to hit an outside shot, Kareem Rush is their only somewhat legitimate 3pt shooter, and Brand is their only big that can shoot outside 10ft.

We'll beat Philly, Washington and then Milwaukee at home. Sacramento will be a bit of a challenge because they'll be on their homecourt and they have a plethora of bigs that can shoot (Thompson, Miller, Hawes).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just wish they would have learned the importance of defense after the Finals.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Tri$tateTx said:


> I LOVE THIS GAME!:yay:


:yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Tri$tateTx said:


> I LOVE THIS GAME!:yay:


Why is this crap allowed? Why do trolls that wouldn't be nowhere near our board have the need to post this **** after losses? Get that weak **** out of here!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The One said:


> thats not going to do ****. Phil can gripe about their effort but they are not going to do **** on Defense unless they have a plan. Fo the past 10 games the Lakers look completely confused and disoriented on defense - you have either 2 or more people rushing to one guy or nobody rotates at all. The Lakers had a plan (scheme); used the plan; the plan worked; and then they stop and presto - back to 2006-2007 season defense. I mean if phil can't come up with a plan then hes has to hire an assistant or listen to an assistant that can. That's exactly what Doc Rivers dd and look what happen......


Rambis is actually the defensive coach this season. The only feasible reason I can come up as to why we went from the strong side zone is that the less we play it the harder it is for teams to scout us. I just hope that it's that (combined with us playing teams that have all the means to break it down) and that we'll be sharp in the POs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Why is this crap allowed? Why do trolls that wouldn't be nowhere near our board have the need to post this **** after losses? Get that weak **** out of here!


When **** teams get lucky and win, they are going to come out of the woodworks. They will go back into their cave soon enough.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Unfortunately, this team has a problem holding big leads. It all started in last year's finals and is still continuing. They seem to get overconfident everytime they get ahead and start letting the opponent chip away. They have been fortunate earlier this season but finally let one slip away. Unless they start fixing this mentally, it might look like last year all over again.

Also, never follow the scores online with Yahoo Sports. Their box scores said the Lakers won the game. I checked Fox Sports and ESPN later to find out that they lost. They made the same mistake last time with the Rockets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I'm sure nobody cares about this, but who do you want as POTG? I'm thinking Kobe...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> By the way, I'm sure nobody cares about this, but who do you want as POTG? I'm thinking Kobe...


Kobe doesn't deserve POTG. His defense for the majority of the game was embarassing for someone who used to be considered an elite defender in this league. 

I think Ariza should have it. His states don't compare to the others on the team, but it was the things he was doing that dont fill up a stat category that gave us a chance at the end in anyways. It's not Arizas fault Phil is getting senile. 

Bynum only played good in the second half of the game, and got raped by a scrub in the first half.

Gasol was soft and played defense for the majority of the game.

Odom sucked.

Farmar sucked.

Vlade sucked.

Fisher sucked.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't mind giving POTG to Ariza. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd give to the lakers defense. They clinched the game (for the pacers)


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

sylaw said:


> Unfortunately, this team has a problem holding big leads. It all started in last year's finals and is still continuing. They seem to get overconfident everytime they get ahead and start letting the opponent chip away.


Absolutely true. I've said it a thousand times in this forum...we play with a "turn it on only when necessary" attitude. In addition, our second team has much better ball movement than our starters. As soon as our second team got the lead up to 16 and our starters returned early in the fourth quarter, things started slipping away. Fish went into his dribbling act, Kobe started taking bad shots, we didn't get the ball inside to our bigs, and VladRad did his usual nothing. We committed a few TOs, got complacent and couldn't "turn it back on". We need Ariza starting and put VladRad down the bench and move Josh Powell up with the second unit.


----------

